# When you see the kittens start moving?



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

How far along is this normally?
Thanks guys  Do appreciate any advice on this


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

houseofelrond said:


> How far along is this normally?


Close?


:lol: I'm sorry, without approximate breeding dates, all I can go on is how close they look to "popping" because they are so big. Since the mid-70's I've only had one cat who kittened, and she was a stray who showed up 10 days before she gave birth in the spring of 2004.


----------



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw her yesterday via web cam and she looks huge! I think she is still a week or so off based on the signs as we go, just trying to narrow it down  and wondering when others noticed it. Am sad to be missing the whole thing but that's life! They will hopefully arrive safely and be very cute when I get there!


----------

